# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Kerkoj nje loje

## Xhoni2012

Dua te marr free lojen nga interneti Rome Total War, si mund ta bej, ku mund ta marr?

----------


## yllbardh

R2TW ose RTW?

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

http://scenelog.eu/?s=Rome+Total+War&cat=0

Total.War.ROME.II-RELOADED *Size: 9.47 GB*


http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/88878...ME_II-RELOADED

----------

